# North Jersey Snow Season



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Well it's been a few years since we had a doozy and I think we are due. Usually we go a few years with a mild winter and then we'll have a nasty one. I'm hoping to drop the blade sometime in early December! xysport xysport xysport


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We might have a little something Thursady night into Friday according to NOAA. Mr. Margutsy from Accuweather says another chance of something Nov 13-15th......Keep your fingers crossed kids.....


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*I Hope So*

Hey Guys I Hope We Get Something Soon This Year. The Last Four Years Have Not Been That Great Hear In Nj. When Do You Think We Will Get The First Good Storm ? I Hope Dec !!!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Heres what the madness has to say!

Im in the chicago suburbs, Lets hope we see something!!


----------

